# Game in Waxahachie TX



## Nightchilde-2 (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey there!  I live in Waxhachie, TX (very close to Scarborough Faire), and I've been playing online since we moved here, but I'm tired of playing online. 

I would like to get a group together.  Local or willing to commute.  Games are on Friday nights (7:00pm-11:30-12:00).  What game?  Probably d20 Modern and/or 3e.

Interested?  Email me at nightchilde@thelink.net.  If I can get at least 4 players who can make it most weeks, it'll be on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Calim (Jan 22, 2003)

would you consider traveling


----------



## Nightchilde-2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Perhaps, if not for the family factor.  So...prolly not..alas.


----------

